# running wire along base molding for surrounds help



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello, 
I want to run wire along the base molding probably a 40 Foot run. speaker wire are thin, so I think the typical raceway are way too big and ugly, is there anything thinner? just thin enough to hide 2 cables in? thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There is usually a fairly large gap behind the baseboards, between the floor and the drywall. if you pull them off you should have enough room to run normal speaker wire in there.


----------



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

hi, thanks for the feedback. the only thing is that this is a pre war building, and pre war molding, molding is like 1 feet in height and I dont think I can pull it off, I dont even see nail holes, not sure how its affixed to the wall (fyi, its not dry wall, we have concrete and plaster.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup older homes do make it tougher. They would have used nails but I bet there is alot of paint or stain on those old boards. Even Plaster usually only when down and left a gap at the floor. 
You can buy white plastic raceway at home depot that would hold the wire? Your other option is flat speaker wire that you could maybe slide it under?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I was going to recommend this:
http://cableorganizer.com/wire-tracks/installation-wiretrack.htm

I've used it before and it works, but if you can't get the baseboards off without damage, then it won't work.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I had to run extra wires in my room and carefully tucked the wire under the baseboard and it slid behind. This would only work if you have carpet.(I used two wire 14 ga )


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I was in a similar situation a few years ago..living in an old house with solid walls..and needed to run wires about 25' along the side wall..

Since my base boards were plain with no face moulding on them, I made up a strip of 3mm.
thick timber (MDF or Ply) the length of the boards and approx.1" higher than width of the boards and nailed it to the base boards..and then painted it the same colour..
This left a small channel above the boards in which to lay the speaker cables..
To hide the cables, I inserted a piece of timber in to the channels..

The end result was that you couldn't even tell at a glance it was any different than the base boards on the other side wall..


----------

